# Need somethig other than Soapmaker 3



## samirish (Nov 7, 2016)

So I purchased the pro edition of Soapmaker 3 and I really do not like it at all.  I have tried to like it, but no matter how many times I tinker with it, I just dont.  I am looking for a software program that will keep track of all my costs.  Can someone recommend a program, much more intuitive and easy to use, than Soapmaker 3?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 7, 2016)

Unfortunately I don't believe there is one. Many build excel files so if you're any good at those that may be your only other option.  

If you find something, be sure to share.


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 7, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> Unfortunately I don't believe there is one. Many build excel files so if you're any good at those that may be your only other option.
> 
> If you find something, be sure to share.



I am one that has built a rather primitive spreadsheet. It works for me and - since I wrote the thing - seems intuitive for me.
Writing one really helped me to "see" the fatty acid profiles and their effect much better than just "plugging in" my oils to someone else's lye calculator.
If you are interested I would be glad to send you a copy so you can play with it.

Steve


----------



## redhead1226 (Nov 7, 2016)

I have been using Soapmaker3 Pro for a while - I had the previous version and upgraded. I love it!. But you need to set it up properly. Enter all of your inventory and keep track of purchases and add recipes. It keeps track of my sales and what I have on hand as far as product. Lets me know when I need to re-order supplies, etc. It takes some initital work and time to familiarize yourself with how it works but I find it the best I can use. I do however use soapcalc to verify my lye calculations as I dont always trust SM3 for that. Sometimes they are off a bit.  If you need some help let me know.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 7, 2016)

Whatever I spend on my supplies, gasoline, tools,  displays .......I put it into SM3 and I have all costs there.  SM3; in my opinion is very easy to use, has a lot of options,  excellent to keep inventory.   I have right now the newest version still in Beta and like it even more. There a fb group ' Soapmaker 3 support and you get all support you need there.  I constantly work on recipes and have tons of them ready to use.   I love it, redhead is right you need to set it up.  What you could do now is too delete it and installed a new version.  There is not problem if you do not like it, you can always downgraded.  I actually changed my set up a few times.......


----------



## Marshall (Nov 8, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> I am one that has built a rather primitive spreadsheet. It works for me and - since I wrote the thing - seems intuitive for me.
> Writing one really helped me to "see" the fatty acid profiles and their effect much better than just "plugging in" my oils to someone else's lye calculator.
> If you are interested I would be glad to send you a copy so you can play with it.
> 
> Steve



Steve, can I talk you out of a copy of your spread sheet?

Thanks!


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 8, 2016)

Check your inbox. I sent you a PM.


----------



## samirish (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Steve,
Yes, I would love a copy of your spread sheet.  
Thanks very much!


----------



## BeesKnees (Nov 15, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> I am one that has built a rather primitive spreadsheet. It works for me and - since I wrote the thing - seems intuitive for me.
> Writing one really helped me to "see" the fatty acid profiles and their effect much better than just "plugging in" my oils to someone else's lye calculator.
> If you are interested I would be glad to send you a copy so you can play with it.
> Steve



Steve, could I piggyback on this offer?  I'd love to see what you've created.


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 15, 2016)

Just pm me your private email and I will send you a spreadsheet in Excel.


----------



## lsg (Nov 15, 2016)

I love SoapMaker 3 Pro too.  If you enter all the info for your supplies, it will keep track of the cost of each batch.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm hooked on SoapMaker3 as well.  It was a total PITA to get all of my supplies and old recipes and batches entered; however, once the initial setup was done, maintenance is easy.  One of the nicest things about it that I'm discovering is the ability to create recipes, blends of things as an additive, create a batch of something, adjust the sizes of the batches and have the program keep track of how much product you have used, how much you have left, what you have used any ingredient in and a whole lot more stuff.  There is no way I could keep all of those records and recipes straight.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 16, 2016)

I love soapmaker 3. It took me ages to get all my supplies and recipes in but now it is a snap. The inbuilt soap calculator is a tiny bit different to soap calc but who knows which is "right". I just adjusted my recipes until they work the way I want them to using the soapmaker 3 calc. Or you can use soap calc. 
The difference is the SG of ingredients and purity of lye I think. 
Absolutely love the program!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 17, 2016)

A simple spreadsheet would suffice at the start


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 17, 2016)

QuirkyBlossom said:


> I am just starting out and will begin testing recipes soon.  Do you think soapmaker 3 is good for a newbie just starting out?  I like the idea of keeping track of materials, recipes, and it keeping track of everything for me.



I think that's the perfect time to start with soapmaker 3 because all your supplies and recipes and batches can be put in from the beginning. 

If you wait a year (like me) it takes ages and ages to put in all the data and you forget things so you have to delete batches, add more supplies and then re-enter supplies. So annoying! I wish I had done it from the beginning. 

Mind you I am a bit of a micromanager. I guess it depends on your personality.


----------



## redhead1226 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Steve - Hand waving over here! lmao! Id be very interested in seeing your spreadsheet if you dont mind. Maybe it will also help me to see the profiles as well. Im very interested in the science behind the soap.


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 20, 2016)

redhead1226 said:


> Hi Steve - Hand waving over here! lmao! Id be very interested in seeing your spreadsheet if you dont mind. Maybe it will also help me to see the profiles as well. Im very interested in the science behind the soap.



PM me your email address and I fill gladly forward it to you.
It is simple enough to help you get started.


----------



## lsg (Nov 21, 2016)

I think SoapMaker 3 Pro is great for a starting our soap maker as well as a veteran soap maker.  As penelopejane said, it is best to start adding all the supply info. in SoapMaker right away so you can get the best results from the software program.


----------

